# So… Getting pocket camp soon. Any advice for the incoming player?



## b100ming (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m getting it tonight EST or tomorrow morning, and I want some advice. I’ve seen a few videos, and would like to know some suggestions when it comes to theme, or how to find a certain villager(Wade) and invite them to my campsite. I want to know who will come with the cute theme because I’ve only seen the cool theme with Apollo.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 29, 2021)

Cute theme comes with Rosie!

You can meet new villagers by visiting them when they pop up at new camping areas and building friendship with them. You can also talk to Gulliver and give him items/materials and he will sail away and find you maps for new villagers you can access! I'm not sure about Wade specifically.

Don't worry too much about which original theme you choose, because you'll still be able to access other furniture items. For the theme, my advice would be to make sure you keep your rarer crafting materials (like reissue material) and currency (leaf tickets) and save them up for when you find a set of furniture items you really want! There are seasonal event goals regularly, and new fortune cookies or reissued fortune cookies regularly too (which will have specific themes to help you decorate). 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 29, 2021)

I always feel like a downer when I write about pocket camp, even though I think it is fairly good for a gacha game and play daily. But so please don’t think I want to discourage you from playing.

what I can offer in response to your questions is: if you want to do a decorating theme (I don’t really like decorating much in the game, but many seem to) I would wait and see what furniture you are able to accumulate first. The availability of everything beyond the most basic furniture varies widely from season to season, and event to event. In addition, what furniture you get from cookies is dependent on luck, while other special seasonal furniture is only available if you have enough leaf tickets and/ or reissue material. so I would wait and see what you get and let that guide your theme decision. Unless you spend a lot of money (which I don’t recommend) much of the furniture will not be available, especially when you are just starting, so I think it is less frustrating to not have a predetermined idea of what you want to do with decorating right away.

wade comes a treasure map, which you get through sending gulliver’s ship to different ‘islands’ I think some islands may need to be unlocked as you progress (but not sure about this) and otherwise it is just luck what islands you are able to go to. You can refresh but only a certain number of times within a set time frame.

the game tells you which villager is which theme, but no matter who you choose to start you can get he cute material and have access to the same furniture. I think it is Rosie who is tied to cute though.


----------



## Megaroni (Jul 31, 2021)

In the beginning of the game bells are hard to come by, but it gets easier. Accumulate bells as much as possible, try to stay away from buying things from other people's market boxes so you don't waste bells. In the beginning sell expensive fish and bugs, but as you progress you can start saving them and giving them to villagers. For quick and easy bells, make sure to do the my nintendo points thing. You can trade points for bells. save up your leaf tickets for something you really want. What helped me is knowing that each seasonal event has seasonal furniture and clothing. Think of what you want your general aesthetic to be and save up your money for that season. Example: my theme is historical and I love fall, so I mostly buy things in fall, a little in winter, and I don't buy anything in spring or summer.

One exception to my market box thing is local fruit. If you have a friend with local fruit that you don't grow on your game, always buy and resell it. You can get a lot of bells this way

Bug events are super helpful. Get as many bugs as you can by planting, harvesting bugs, and keeping the plants planted so others can give you more bugs. I have people that I trade bugs back and forth with. We're able to give each other a lot of friend powder in the span of an hour. Friend powder is what you get from giving your friends bugs. Friend powder can be traded in for bells, bells can be traded in for leaf tickets. 

Check the fortune cookie stand every day to get the free fortune cookies. Don't get the normal timmy and tommy ones until later, but whenever you see a fancy one being sold for 5,000 bells get it. It's a huge steal cause you usually have to spend leaf tickets on the fancy fortune cookies.

Try your best to use all your happy home designer tickets each day, including the daily fourth event one. Helps you to get your level up, and therefore more leaf tickets.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 7, 2021)

My one piece of advice would be to not spend leaf tickets! You will get a lot of them as a new player but they are hard to save and you will want to keep accumulating them so that you can buy the cookies, sky themes, floor themes, etc you want with them. Keep on saving them, much better than spending real money on them. 

Otherwise, all of the advice above is definitely worth following.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Aug 13, 2021)

megantron said:


> bells can be traded in for leaf tickets.


Wait seriously? May I ask how? I hardly use my bells so therefore I have a lot of it.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> Wait seriously? May I ask how? I hardly use my bells so therefore I have a lot of it.


On the leaf ticket map you progress by spending bells to reach the goal of leaf tickets? I don't know how to either, but that's kind of similar to trading them in


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Aug 13, 2021)

Well I don’t have a leaf ticket map lol


----------



## Megaroni (Aug 13, 2021)

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> Well I don’t have a leaf ticket map lol


Yeah you have to get the leaf tickets maps at blathers thing. You can get them from Gulliver's ships


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 13, 2021)

,

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2021

.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2021

.


----------

